

The End of Manufacturing (or why buying Amazon stock is still a good idea) - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2011/08/end-of-manufacturing-or-why-amazon.html

======
Hyena
I have doubts. 3D printers are effective at replacing casting and (sometimes)
stamping. But they don't replace forging, rolling or assembly of moving parts.
That is, I think they most replace manufacturing operations which were low
labor anyhow. I doubt they'd actually reduce labor in those areas, since the
number of people needed for them seems to be _one_ already.

If I was looking for an industry to be hit hard by 3D printing technology, I
would look at companies which specialize in tooling or warehousing specialized
single component parts.

------
diminish
I always have the same dream since childhood. however the cloner machines
could be sold to everyone. and we could copy all manufactured goods to
friends.

